# Beruf verlernen und was neues Lernen?



## Radler (30. März 2007)

Hallo WoW-Begeisterte,

ich habe als ich begann WoW zu spielen die Berufe Bergbau und Schmied gewählt, im nachhinein fiel mir auf das mir die Berufe gar nicht gefallen. Und als Pala bekommt man meistens eh immer bessere Rüstung als man herstellen kann, natürlich kann man viel Gold damit verdienen, aber die genannten Berufe gefallen mir einfach nicht.

Jetzt meine Frage:

Kann ich Berufe verlernen? Umso was anderes lernen zu können was mir Spass macht...

Bin jetzt bald lvl 45 vlt spielt das auch eine Rolle, ob es sich wenn es möglich ist überhaupt noch lohnen würde was anderes zu lernen.

Grüße


----------



## Vispi (30. März 2007)

huhu du :-)

also mit lvl 45 ist das verlernen eines Berufes wenig schmerzhaft und du kannst fix wieder einen neuen erlernen 

ich weis ja nicht wie hoch dein skill ist aber normal skillt man die Berufe mit ein wenig Gold einsatz in windeseile wieder hoch, kommt auf den Server und damit auf die AH Materialpreise an

naja Schmied ist schon nett aber wenn du angenommen hasst dir kauft einer Rüstungen ab in dem LvL wurdest du wohl enttäuscht das liegt einfach an der sinnfreien harmonie zwischen Craft und Dropitems in WoW

naja egal wenn du Bergbau behalten willst kannst du ja immer noch mal Ingi Testen oder skillst halst völlig um 

weh tut das noch nicht wirklig weder wegen den rezepten in dem Level noch wegen der Kohle die man verliert

mfg


----------



## SonGokuKid (30. März 2007)

Radler schrieb:


> Hallo WoW-Begeisterte,
> 
> ich habe als ich begann WoW zu spielen die Berufe Bergbau und Schmied gewählt, im nachhinein fiel mir auf das mir die Berufe gar nicht gefallen. Und als Pala bekommt man meistens eh immer bessere Rüstung als man herstellen kann, natürlich kann man viel Gold damit verdienen, aber die genannten Berufe gefallen mir einfach nicht.
> 
> ...



Ja, du kannst. Geh einfach ins Char Menü mit c, dort unter Fertigkeiten, Berufe und klickst auf den Beruf den de verlernen möchtest. Dann erscheint unten rechts ein Symbol mit dem de den Beruf verlernen kannst, einfach draufklicken.


----------



## Radler (2. April 2007)

Naja 
ich werd dann mal nen anderen Beruf wählen, da mein Skill sowieso nicht so hoch ist, und wie schon erwähnt mit ein wenig goldeinsatz ist ja schnell hochgeskillt.

danke für die antworten ;-)


----------



## Avery (2. April 2007)

Wenn du dich noch nicht entschieden hast, würde ich bergbau wirklich behalten, der Beruf wird dich reich machen sobald du später blaue edelsteine da raus ziehst.
Zusätzlich(wenn es um geld geht) würde ich Kräuterkunde nehmen, denn Kräuter werden auch immer gebraucht.

Ansonsten wenn du wirklich *gar keine* lust auf Bergbau hast, könntest du zusätzlich zu Kräuterkunde noch Alchemie nehmen, dann kannst du die gepflückten kräuter auch gleich noch verwerten und dich selber(und evt. mal die Gruppe) mit tränken pushen.


----------



## Bashery (2. April 2007)

Jo mit Sammelberufen kann echt viel Geld verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

